# Goat buck's nose is swollen?



## BlackWatchLady (Aug 20, 2011)

What could cause this?  I am not thinking its bottle jaw, because its not the lower part of the face,


----------



## elevan (Aug 20, 2011)

Nasal bots?
A prickly weed poked through and got infected?
Allergies?

Do you have a picture?  Or some additional information?


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Aug 20, 2011)

A few, but I don't know how well it shows it...
















last pic shows it the best...


----------



## elevan (Aug 20, 2011)

Sinuses are swollen...you can definitely see that.  It could still be any of the things that I listed.

You could start by process of elimination treatment....which is what I would do in this instance.

I would start treating for an allergic reaction first.  Children's liquid benadryl at the label dose.

If no noticeable change in 48 hours then I would move on to nasal bots. 

Here's info on nasal bots.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Aug 20, 2011)

I just started treating him, and the others with ivomec, due to them having some lice, so if its the bots hopefully that will do it, but makes no sense to me that only one goat would have them,
 And it was not easy to give him his dose, lol.... I am no lightweight, and he was darn near carrying me along.....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 21, 2011)

I've seen bottle jaw look like that.   That would be my first guess


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 21, 2011)

My husband said, we had a buck get like that after fighting with another buck. Is he with other bucks?


----------



## elevan (Aug 21, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I've seen bottle jaw look like that.   That would be my first guess


Our extension vet recently told us to press your thumb into the swelling and if the indentation holds for 8 seconds then you can say bottle jaw...so you could do that test.

I've never had a case of bottle jaw but it's always been shown as the bottom of the jaw in everything that I've seen...


----------

